# Linux Books...



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 10, 2008)

Most of the good books I see on linux based topics are either ebooks or books from US costing upwards of 30$.

But I am looking for some cheap books in India, bangalore in particular. I need paper books, not digital books. Where can I get them ?


----------



## RCuber (Aug 11, 2008)

I wonder why you started this thread, dont you know abt Sapna book house (Gandhinagar/majestic)  or Gangarams (MG Road)? You will get loads of linux related books there from almost all publications. if you are looking for second hand books then visit Avenu Road. You have to bargain a lot to get a good deal at avenu road


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 11, 2008)

Charan said:


> I wonder why you started this thread, dont you know abt Sapna book house (Gandhinagar/majestic)  or Gangarams (MG Road)? You will get loads of linux related books there from almost all publications. if you are looking for second hand books then visit Avenu Road. You have to bargain a lot to get a good deal at avenu road


What 
Sapna and gangarams have linux books ? I never remember seeing any. Can I get current generation valid books there ? For example, I am looking for Complete Gentoo Manual, Slackbook, Ubuntu Student's Guide and RHEL Courceware.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 11, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> What
> Sapna and gangarams have linux books ? I never remember seeing any. Can I get current generation valid books there ? For example, I am looking for Complete Gentoo Manual, Slackbook, Ubuntu Student's Guide and RHEL Courceware.


some books 
*www.sapnaonline.com/MoreInfoBK.aspx?lcID=EBK0186977
*www.sapnaonline.com/MoreInfoBK.aspx?lcID=EBK0163286
*www.sapnaonline.com/MoreInfoBK.aspx?lcID=EBK0180666
*www.sapnaonline.com/MoreInfoBK.aspx?lcID=EBK0091328
*www.sapnaonline.com/MoreInfoBK.aspx?lcID=EBK0069701

if the book which you want is not in stock then they can get it for you. Sapna is more customer friendly than gangarams

PS: I always see lots of Linux related book at those places.. did you check correctly? or were you looking at some other "Things" rather than searching for the books


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 11, 2008)

Well, the last time I visited sapna was as a non-geek. And I never ever went into gangarams, since it was located right next to my mom's old office so she could just get me any book I asked for. I guess things have changed today.

And WTH, Sapna has a website ? 

Edit: And I didn't find Slackware manual and Gentoo Manual, the two MOST important books I want


----------



## NucleusKore (Aug 11, 2008)

Hey, the official Slackware Book second edition only has 284 pages. Why don't you get it laser printed @ Re. 1.00 per page??? Isn't it worth?

ftp://ftp.slackbook.org/pub/slackbook/slackbook-2.0.pdf


----------



## mehulved (Aug 11, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Edit: And I didn't find Slackware manual and Gentoo Manual, the two MOST important books I want


Man, get em printed. I have a printout of gentoo docs, but it's quite old now. If you want I can forward you the doc(yes unfortunately had to use it since there's no Oo.org at printing shops) you can update whatever is needed.
Slackbook can be easily printed out.
In mumbai, we have some printing shops where they charge 50p per page comes out quite cheap. The gentoo docs came out for about Rs. 400 including binding.

Also, for many books you have indian editions which are quite cheaper compared to original print. We can find a lot of it at Computer Bookshop, in Mumbai. You can check their website at *www.cb-india.com dunno if you have some similar shops in Bangalore.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 11, 2008)

Well, printing IS a good idea, but I thought there may be some cheap hard copies available in the market. I mean, if I can get Pirated Da Vinci Code for Rs. 55/-, shouldn't I be able to get Gentoo Manual for 60 atleast ?


----------



## Pat (Aug 11, 2008)

Dude, be realistic. You expect Gentoo Manual to be available in Indian book-stores ?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 11, 2008)

Pat said:


> Dude, be realistic. You expect Gentoo Manual to be available in Indian book-stores ?


You pin pointed the root of the problem 
I was hoping there is _some_ shop which sells it. Because bangalore has several big book stores.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 11, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> And I didn't find Slackware manual and Gentoo Manual, the two MOST important books I want


Can you please state the author and publisher for the books you want. If the book is published then you can ask sapna to get that for you. You cannot expect a book store to keep books which are not printed.


----------



## mehulved (Aug 11, 2008)

Gentoo docs aren't available in print version. I don't think there's one for slackbook either.
And for Rs. 60? Are you even serious. You'll need to get in touch with some mass scale publisher or something for that.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 12, 2008)

mehulved said:


> Gentoo docs aren't available in print version. I don't think there's one for slackbook either.
> And for Rs. 60? Are you even serious. You'll need to get in touch with some mass scale publisher or something for that.


I KNOW slackboot is available in print.
60 was just an idea, since there are so many obscure books in piracy bazaar... but I am ready to spend even 300 for a book if need comes.


----------



## NucleusKore (Aug 12, 2008)

mehulved said:


> Man, get em printed. I have a printout of gentoo docs, but it's quite old now. If you want I can forward you the doc(yes unfortunately had to use it since there's no Oo.org at printing shops) you can update whatever is needed.
> Slackbook can be easily printed out.



Export to pdf in OOO and take for printing, that's what I do 



MetalheadGautham said:


> I KNOW slackboot is available in print.
> 60 was just an idea, since there are so many obscure books in piracy bazaar... but I am ready to spend even 300 for a book if need comes.



Hey no piracy here, the future is open


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 12, 2008)

NucleusKore said:


> Hey no piracy here, the future is open


if pirated books come at 60, shouldn't the cost of printing be lower and hence books manufactured by those companies cheaper ?


----------



## NucleusKore (Aug 12, 2008)

Yes cheaper, and with mistakes, have you bothered to make a comparison?


----------



## ray|raven (Aug 12, 2008)

^Yes , and also people who pirate books dont pay the author for writing the book either.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 12, 2008)

ray|raven said:


> ^Yes , and also people who pirate books dont pay the author for writing the book either.


But isn't this book under GFDL ? 

And I remember buying the entire Sherlock catalogue in a single volume, sold by a reputed company. The whole catalogue, small print, dual coloumn, no pics, and it was enormous. Cost me just 300 rupees. Why ? Because it was in Public Domain.


----------



## mehulved (Aug 12, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> But isn't this book under GFDL ?


It is, and you can approach some publisher and publish it too, giving proper credits of course. 
Firstly who is going to collect and compile the documentation? Proof read it? Arrange it in a proper format?
That will require people to research around and collect enough data to determine whether it's feasible or not then present it to different publishers to get one.
Then it would require investment from the publisher. Who is going to do that? If they do and print the books, is there enough market? If they price it low, will they be able to sell the books in sufficient quantity to be able to make profits?

It certainly is possible, it's not as if it isn't but it's the question of who is going to take the required efforts?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 12, 2008)

Somebody send me over the PDF then 
I want A4 size of gentoo manual, and need tiny font.
Same for slackbook.


----------



## Cool G5 (Aug 12, 2008)

Mail me too. 
Also any site where I can get pdf's or ebooks on linux?
I will print them & will read them leisurely


----------



## mehulved (Aug 12, 2008)

I can search for and send the gentoo docs I collected you can then look around and update the relevant section. Most of them will still remain the same like the vi cheatsheet and such. So, I guess sending the doc file will be better since it will be a problem to mess with the pdf. Anyways as you wish. PM me your email address.
And already NucleusKore has pointed you to the pdf of the slackbook.


----------



## Faun (Aug 12, 2008)

^^*forums.techguy.org/unix-linux/704534-free-linux-guides.html

I think giga has one website where there are links to many such pdfs, ask him


----------



## mehulved (Aug 12, 2008)

Cool G5 said:


> Mail me too.
> Also any site where I can get pdf's or ebooks on linux?
> I will print them & will read them leisurely


Check Gigacore's thread in Tutorials section. Lots of ebooks mentioned out there.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 12, 2008)

mehulved said:


> I can search for and send the gentoo docs I collected you can then look around and update the relevant section. Most of them will still remain the same like the vi cheatsheet and such. So, I guess sending the doc file will be better since it will be a problem to mess with the pdf. Anyways as you wish. PM me your email address.
> And already NucleusKore has pointed you to the pdf of the slackbook.


Thanks 
And yes, DO send the Doc version since it will be easier to mess with. I can export it later.
Please upload it in mediafire for me and either PM or send here the link, so it can be useful for more people.
Is the official gentoo docs package complete ? If it is, I may as well download/copy that.

I found a guy who prints pages at 50ps per page for orders over 200 pages in size.

How much cost per page do 5K budget monochrome lazer printers with refilled local ink offer ? I mean exclusive of paper cost.


----------



## Faun (Aug 12, 2008)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=64167&highlight=linux+ebooks


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 12, 2008)

Who needs a printed Gentoo manual anyway?  Use links/lynx as you install


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 12, 2008)

QwertyManiac said:


> Who needs a printed Gentoo manual anyway?  Use links/lynx as you install


Who says I read only while installing ? I want to read at leisure. When I am eating. While watching telivison. While in the toilet. While travelling. Thats when I enjoy reading the most. 

And btw, I am not installing via Gentoo live CD Its giving me a kernel panic. I am doing an install via arch linux or slackware into another partition with the help of the internet and the terminal.


----------



## mehulved (Aug 12, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Is the official gentoo docs package complete ? If it is, I may as well download/copy that.


No, I collected it from gentoo.org.
You can get it off *home.mehulved.com/gentoo.doc


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 12, 2008)

mehulved said:


> No, I collected it from gentoo.org.
> You can get it off *home.mehulved.com/gentoo.doc


Thanks. 

I realised that I forgot to install OOo in Arch, and I am migrating to slackware already. Guess I will transfer it to my Pen Drive and open in OOo from windows later tonight.

How many pages is it totally ?

And I ask again, *is buying a cheap 5K monochrome lazer printer* worth it ? I need to do tasks like these often this year, and I have to submit HUGE reports often.


----------



## mehulved (Aug 12, 2008)

It's 400 pages as per my settings, on openoffice.org 2.4


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 12, 2008)

Is it A4 size ? And is font small enough ?
I may be going tomorrow itself to give this to the printing guy.


----------



## Faun (Aug 12, 2008)

^^^How much a metaaaal can take ?

go easy man !


----------



## Rahim (Aug 12, 2008)

He is wearing a suraksha kavach on his head  Go ahaed Gautham


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 12, 2008)

T159 said:


> ^^^How much a metaaaal can take ?
> 
> go easy man !


I enjoy reading dude. 
And reading a hard bound paper book is much easier than reading on the monitor. It also helps me stay healthy and think more clearly.


----------

